# Help to have a baby late



## BFV (Aug 10, 2015)

Can anybody advise if there is a clinic that would help me to have a baby I am now 58 I am on my own I was a single parent but my only child, my dearest little daughter Charlotte died aged 12  Barbara


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh Barbara so sorry you lost you beautiful daughter Charlotte.
There is an over 50s thread if you look in the over 40s area of the forum.  Morganna is your age when she had her daughter as a solo mum.  Lots of ladies over 50 go to Northern Cyprus ask them about it on the thread.
It is possible.
TCCx


----------



## BFV (Aug 10, 2015)

Dear tincancat it was so lovely to have contact from you thank you for your kind words I don't know what thread means this is first time I have tried to do anything like this. Please make allowances How do I contact over 50s thread and the lady re info about Northern Cyprus? I don't know if this will get to you (your name made me laugh as I have 6 of them, cats I mean!) B


----------



## BFV (Aug 10, 2015)

how do I get in touch with the 50plus group?


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Barbara  I'm so very sorry to hear about Charlotte  The over 50s thread is here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=326711.790

Morganna posts on there so if you post & ask her she will see it. Ask them to post a link for you to the clinics that will treat you.

Good luck lovely
Bundles xx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

There you go Barbara.  You will be made most welcome on that thread.  Thanks Bundles I can't cut and paste thread links on my phone.
TCCx


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Barbara - so sorry to hear about your Charlotte. Please pop over to the Over 50s thread as you will be made very welcome by ladies with a lot of knowledge about clinics that treat the over 50s. There are lots of lovely success stories there too x


----------

